# Filthy Five of Fifty Bomb Shades



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

The filthy five shades of my fifty bombs are notorious Puff smartarses. You gentlemen have been chosen because I deem you hazardous!! The whole lot of you need to be taught a lesson!! :moony: :kicknuts: CigarGirlie is dishing it out and taking names. :dude:Since the five of you, are my official markers of my fifty Puff bombs, I have taken great care in stalking *ALL* your moves. Your bombs will be *MOST evil*!!! MUAHHAAAAAAAA.










As you can see there are 7 bombs. The additional two are my honorable mention Puff smartarses that need a good kick in the bootay. :madgrin: :biglaugh: Plus I like to confuse you all so when you look at the DCs you won't know for sure WHO made my official top five. By the way, if you look at your profile and see I have looked at it recently I did it on purpose to throw you all off the trail. I had my victim addresses over a month ago!! HA HA HA.... Bombs land on MONDAY!!! Yippie Kiyyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa MOFOS!!! :fu :fu :

Now this is what we call smack down CigarGirlie style!! Boooooooooooyahhhhh!!! :twisted:










0312 0860 0002 1761 7950
0312 0860 0002 1761 7974
0312 0860 0002 1761 7936
0312 0860 0002 1761 7943
0312 0860 0002 1761 7929
0312 0860 0002 1761 7967
0312 0860 0002 1761 7912

Have a great weekend!!! :sl


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Nice... looks like these will hurt, poor suckers!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn. I've got nothing else. Just, damn.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I am bringing on the PAIN!!!! Mr T style!! lol


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Glad I'm going to be out of town from Monday until Thursday. This could HURT.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Damn. I've got nothing else. Just, damn.


Funky Fresh Yeast I have your whole colony speechless?!! WOOHOO!! I win!! :biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lay off the loco.....for ****s sake!!!! loco es no bueno!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy crap! Gianna really is crazy. I take it all back. You and ouirkonfuzd are perfect for each other! :drinking:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Glad I'm going to be out of town from Monday until Thursday. This could HURT.


HA HA ERIC... I know where you live and I ain't afraid of doorbell ditch!!! :twisted:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> Holy crap! Gianna really is crazy. I take it all back. You and ouirkonfuzd are perfect for each other! :drinking:


HA HA... No Sweater Boy, I am quite sane I tell ya.... It is the voices in my head that make me do it. Oh and by the way you are on my short list!! MUAHHAAAAA


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> I am bringing on the PAIN!!!! Mr T style!! lol


I pity da Foos!!!!!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> HA HA ERIC... I know where you live and I ain't afraid of doorbell ditch!!! :twisted:


Awww booger.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

kapathy said:


> lay off the loco.....for ****s sake!!!! loco es no bueno!


But loko makes this Kalifornia Gurl HAPPPY!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Somebody has gone and last her damn mind....

Love it! eace:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Yay, now the frightening photo has its own thread.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Muahahahaha!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

This should be very, very good.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Yay, now the frightening photo has its own thread.


Thanks for noticing post hoe know it all!!  lmao!!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

she's at it again!!! you crazy, G!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> This should be very, very good.


And yet so BAD!!! :twisted: lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

android said:


> she's at it again!!! you crazy, G!


And yet Monkey Turf Supreme.. you still vherf with me!!! :boxing:lol


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

That is just 2+2 Loko! Craziness abounds in Cali


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Eh...she has um...she has gone certifiably NUTS!!! That's it...NUTS!

I'm so glad that I'm he favorite Smurf...I've gotta be safe on this one!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like Cigargirlie has been sniffing the Walnuts again.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Yup, all 7 out Friday afternoon in California, landing Monday. Think I'm safe. Phew! I pity you west coast fools!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Yup, all 7 out Friday afternoon in California, landing Monday. Think I'm safe. Phew! I pity you west coast fools!


Ummm some are going Midwest. Cough cough frock your mailbox. Maybe ha ha


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Ummm some are going Midwest. Cough cough frock your mailbox. Maybe ha ha


Ok. So we know you're shipping to Kentucky.......:evil:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn, those are big boxes. 6 packs of four locos for everyone!

opcorn: this is gonna be good.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Ok. So we know you're shipping to Kentucky.......:evil:


:drum:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there a bomb picture somewhere here? I can't get past the first attachment.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn you are one crazy woman.... I think you been smoking too much of that cherry wood!!!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Watching G's bombing threads never gets old. Go get 'em!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok Everyone, calm down. I talked to Gianna, the boxes are just filled with all the Broken/Rejected Nuts that she couldn't sell, she figured it was cheaper to send them out to us instead of paying the landfill costs. Stand down. 

eep:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Ok Everyone, calm down. I talked to Gianna, the boxes are just filled with all the Broken/Rejected Nuts that she couldn't sell, she figured it was cheaper to send them out to us instead of paying the landfill costs. Stand down.
> 
> eep:


Oh Good! What's THIS?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I bow down to the one person bomb group who posts Dc and boxes as proof.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it wrong that I'm a little turned on by this post?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Looks like Cigargirlie has been sniffing the Walnuts again.


Nah, Bob I have been drinking the loko!! Lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn you are one crazy woman.... I think you been smoking too much of that cherry wood!!!


Well let's count your infractions that have driven me insane!!!! 1) your bloody loonie contest (2) your my French canadian lawyer who gives me advice after the fact lol and (3) you haven't been on vherf so I am driven to this bombing madness!!!

All your fault. People should bomb you!!! Get the Canadian!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Oh Good! What's THIS?


Eric, yes I am bombing the rabid Pimpdaddy wombat BUT his bomb is not part of the 7!!! Jpank sent his bomb out from her bombing facility. Muahhhhhhaaaaaaa

Meatard go bomb!!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Ok. So we know you're shipping to Kentucky.......:evil:


Ha ha I already bombed the Kentucky Midwesterner who has an Ohio addy. He isn't in that 7 box picture!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Cypress said:


> I bow down to the one person bomb group who posts Dc and boxes as proof.


:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Is it wrong that I'm a little turned on by this post?


Darrel it is ok, because you know Pinhead is probably ubberly excited about this thread too. Lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> Is it wrong that I'm a little turned on by this post?


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

hey, Gianna? Try and leave Illinois intact will you? I have to go see family up there soon. Then again, if you can't at least make the blast big enough to warm the place up a bit for me :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> hey, Gianna? Try and leave Illinois intact will you? I have to go see family up there soon. Then again, if you can't at least make the blast big enough to warm the place up a bit for me :biglaugh:


Ha ha ha Bad Christopher!!! No problem!!! Lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Darrel it is ok, because you know Pinhead is probably ubberly excited about this thread too. Lol


Um, actually that probably makes it not ok. If your gauging things by pinheads reaction, you have some serious issues


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> Um, actually that probably makes it not ok. If your gauging things by pinheads reaction, you have some serious issues


Well ummmm....took you this long to notice!!!! Lmao


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Well let's count your infractions that have driven me insane!!!! 1) your bloody loonie contest (2) your my French canadian lawyer who gives me advice after the fact lol and (3) you haven't been on vherf so I am driven to this bombing madness!!!
> 
> All your fault. People should bomb you!!! Get the Canadian!!!


I 100% agree with this statement!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I 100% agree with this statement!!


See Craig, the Capt Poptart Pimpdaddy Lord Sith of the Rabid Wombats 100% endorses covering ur arse in maple syrup and feathers!!! Lmao

Bomb Craig!!! Lol


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Who's gone and pulled her chain again??????

Damn crazy NoCal nut farmers......


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> See Craig, the Capt Poptart Pimpdaddy Lord Sith of the Rabid Wombats 100% endorses covering ur arse in maple syrup and feathers!!! Lmao
> 
> Bomb Craig!!! Lol


My name is Capt Poptart Pimpdaddy Lord Sith of the Rabid Wombats, and I endorse this message.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Who's gone and pulled her chain again??????
> 
> Damn crazy NoCal nut farmers......


I guess on Monday/Tuesday you all will find out. 
Lesson should be learned never to mess with NorCal!!! :twisted:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> My name is Capt Poptart Pimpdaddy Lord Sith of the Rabid Wombats, and I endorse this message.


:biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> My name is Capt Poptart Pimpdaddy Lord Sith of the Rabid Wombats, and I endorse this message.


You know, meatcake, you are an amusing fellow. Seriously. Thanks for hopping on board with this motley bunch - you never fail to amuse me!

No ****.

BTW, I have a student by the name of Brandon Luna. Could he be yours? Brown eyes and dark hair?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Darrel it is ok, because you know Pinhead is probably ubberly excited about this thread too. Lol


Herfabomber: "Dammit, Junior....I told you the baseball cap and the t-shirt were enough, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......you had go with the glasses, too."

Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno why yer panties are in a wad, Dude......you didn't do nothin' to Future Mom...besides, you don't even know that one of those is for you.....you're just being paranoid."

Herfabomber: "paranoid, huh?.....care to make a bet that one of those is comin' here?"

Pinhead Jr.: "I would, but since you don't give me an allowance, I'd have to sell more of your stash."

Herfabomber: "I swear, animals have the right idea...when their kids get too annoying, they just eat them."

Pinhead Jr.: "and the award for Father of the Year goes to....NOT YOU!!!"



sweater88 said:


> Um, actually that probably makes it not ok. If your gauging things by pinheads reaction, you have some serious issues


just keep digging that hole, Sweaterboy.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

This is interesting.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Dammit, Junior....I told you the baseball cap and the t-shirt were enough, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......you had go with the glasses, too."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno why yer panties are in a wad, Dude......you didn't do nothin' to Future Mom...besides, you don't even know that one of those is for you.....you're just being paranoid."
> 
> ...


Future Son, don't worry your Pops is on my short list. What I have in store for him is wayyyyyyy beyond nuclear!!!! Muahhhaaaaa. Of course his special bomb requires time. Alot of time. Just wait. :twisted:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ooh she's at it again...:rockon:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> just keep digging that hole, Sweaterboy.


Don't worry Joe, Pete likes to blah blah a lot. Just hide your address, talk a lot of smack to him, and then watch the fun when he gets pissed and blows up some poor saps mailbox. It helps the time go by, at least it helps me. layball:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I guess on Monday/Tuesday you all will find out.
> Lesson should be learned never to mess with NorCal!!! :twisted:


Ehem, keep in mind SoCal is involved, too :evil:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> ooh she's at it again...:rockon:


Yup....I am just a menace to Puff!!! Lmao


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Ehem, keep in mind SoCal is involved, too :evil:


Giggles. Maybe I should say dont mess with da Kalifornia Gurls!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Giggles. Maybe I should say dont mess with da Kalifornia Gurls!!!


I'll second that. Dem chicks is krazy.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I'll second that. Dem chicks is krazy.


Just look what happened to the Mooch when herfing with us!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Just look what happened to the Mooch when herfing with us!!


:biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:

We gals need a patch to show how badass we really are!! Maybe Zima & four loko will sponsor us!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> Ehem, keep in mind SoCal is involved, too :evil:


WTH is this?????? A combining of forces?????


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Heads up metro Detroit, This one 0312 0860 0002 1761 7912 has hit Allen Park. 

G, this better not be hitting me. Now Moose or Dan, that's all good.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> WTH is this?????? A combining of forces?????


Oh don't worry this involves a special nuisance that needed attention. Muahhhaaaa


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Cmdio said:


> Heads up metro Detroit, This one 0312 0860 0002 1761 7912 has hit Allen Park.
> 
> G, this better not be hitting me. Now Moose or Dan, that's all good.


And if it is?????? Muahhhhaaa


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh don't worry this involves a special nuisance that needed attention. Muahhhaaaa


O'rily?????

You can tell me, just whisper, know one will hear you......


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh don't worry this involves a special nuisance that needed attention. Muahhhaaaa


Sounds like I'm safe. I've never been a nuisance to anyone. :angel:

Well...no one except my wife anyways.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> O'rily?????
> 
> You can tell me, just whisper, know one will hear you......


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:

Girlie doesn't throw people under da bus!!!! 
So back off fava bean, chianti drinking cannibal!! 
:biglaugh:

Besides we signed that bomb with peace, love and rainbow grits Kalifornia Gurl style!! Ha
:fu :fu :fu :fu


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Sounds like I'm safe. I've never been a nuisance to anyone. :angel:
> 
> Well...no one except my wife anyways.


Hmmm Gee, do I need to remind you of your fricking nuke strike on my mailbox!!!!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> We gals need a patch to show how badass we really are!! Maybe Zima & four loko will sponsor us!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:


You just need tin snips, an empty Four Loko can (I'm sure you have plenty of those around...), felt, and a hot glue gun. With just a little imagination you could have a nice Four Loko armband.

Or maybe take up knitting/crocheting and make one of these:

Pabst Blue Ribbon PBR Handmade Crochet Blue Beer Can Hat - FREE SHIPPING! | WearYourBeer.com

:ss


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Muahhhaaaaa thank goodness I can crochet!!! You just gave me an idea!!! Lmao


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

If someone bombs me the 4 loko I'll drink them and send G the empty cans.

You guys could all pick a flavor and have a hat made out of just those cans.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

:cheer2: :cheer2:

Looks like my bombs are landing tomorrow!!!

Wooohoooo!!!

:fu :fu :fu


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> :biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:
> 
> We gals need a patch to show how badass we really are!! Maybe Zima & four loko will sponsor us!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh: :biglaugh:


You could be the queen of coconut butt!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> You could be the queen of coconut butt!!


:faint:
That's a title I like to pass on!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

03120860000217617912

phew, I dodged that one. Headed to another Detroit puffer.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Cmdio said:


> 03120860000217617912
> 
> phew, I dodged that one. Headed to another Detroit puffer.


Lmao.....are you sure?!!! Ha ha


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Bombs are out on delivery!!!!!! Wooooohooooo


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Love a Women in leather---Go get em Gianna!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oooooooo 5 bombs delivered. One still in transit and will reach destination tomorrow. The 7th though is in the town but could be delivered today or tomorrow. 

I love bombing.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

BAM! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319250-let-me-tell-you-story.html


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Woohoo I got Kong today too!!! Muahhhaaaa

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/319253-i-have-stalker.html#post3734538


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Woohoo 5 more to be posted!!! Muahhaaa


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This is good stuff...which fools are NEXT!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> This is good stuff...which fools are NEXT!!!


Well the dcs show one in apple valley, one in Michigan and one in Washington. Hmmmm anyone's guess


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't wait for those to post! Muahahahaha


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Muahhhaaaa da Moose got his :bitchslap:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/319278-gianna-just-plain-mean.html#post3735072


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

That damn Gia. :spank:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

mjohnsoniii said:


> That damn Gia. :spank:


thats exactly what she needs...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> That damn Gia. :spank:


Sargent Baby Squidlette, just remember I am never done with you!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> thats exactly what she needs...


:nono: :nono: :nono:

I just need a hobby!!!! :twisted: :biglaugh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cigargirlie said:


> Sargent Baby Squidlette, just remember I am never done with you!!! :biglaugh:


My mama told always told me. If a girl is big enuf to dish it out, she's big enuf to take it in...

...umm, come to think of it. That was always after being knee deep in bottle of something :behindsofa:



cigargirlie said:


> I just need a hobby!!!!


I think you've found one. *TURNING PEOPLES LIVES (AND MAILBOXES) UPSIDE DOWN!!!*


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well Gianna decided to destroy me for no reason at all! There is no reason in the world for causing such destruction on someone. I am thankful to have survived and live to tell the story, or atleast share the photos! Gianna thank you so much girl, you know I love ya but now I have to destroy you! Lets start with the pretty packaging.
















Oh yeah some glow worms!!!!








My very own glow worm princess wine glass!!!
















There are a bunch of other misc presents and yes one of them was the movie Magic Mike! Thanks!!!









This was one of the best bombs ever, thank you G!!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I noticed you were very discreet about the "Magic Mike" DVD. ound:

Incredibly creative hit, G. Well done.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

meatcake said:


> This is good stuff...which fools are NEXT!!!


Is this where your hiding your wanted in NOOB PIF. Paging meatcake!!! :director:eace: hahaha


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Oh yeah some glow worms!!!!
> My very own glow worm princess wine glass!!!
> There are a bunch of other misc presents and yes one of them was the movie Magic Mike! Thanks!!!
> This was one of the best bombs ever, thank you G!!!!


The glow worms are trained to protect your cigars. They are vicious I tell ya!!!  
I made the glass in your honor! It is the pimpdaddy glow worm chalice!!

Thank you for being a great BOTL, you deserve the bomb. You have a big generous heart and show it through your philanthropic efforts, and support of other puffers. YOU BASTID!!!  Also thank you for your hilarious antics on vherf. I always look forward to vherfing with you but don't tell the others!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> I noticed you were very discreet about the "Magic Mike" DVD. ound:
> 
> Incredibly creative hit, G. Well done.


Thank you Nick.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Gianna...you are an incredible SOTL! Keep Spreading the love sister!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice hit on our Resident Glow Worm. That is one AWESOME Pimp Cup :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

Ha,,,,Milton I think I should create special pimp goblets for the vherf crew!! Lol


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ha.............your "NUTS"


----------

